# Global Precipitation Measurement Mission



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Mais uma missão com interesse que fornecerá a cada 3 (três) horas em conjunto com várias parcerias,  dados concretos sobre acumulados de chuva/neve, na Terra.

Este lançamento tem ainda como finalilidade uma melhor percepção e conhecimento dos ciclos da energia e da água, tendo como objectivo  melhorar as previsões de eventos extremos causadorores de danos de elevada dimensão.

O lançamento do satélite será dia 02/27/14 (27 de Fevereiro de 2014)

Mais info 

http://1.usa.gov/1dsVXnL

http://1.usa.gov/1ez4Zex


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Video de apresentação do projecto


----------

